# Land O'Lakes Dog Show



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Tomorrow I am going to a 3-day dog show.

Friday is the GTCGRC Specialty (100+ Goldens are entered)
Saturday and Sunday is the Land O'Lakes All-Breed Dog Show


I am SO excited.

Friday is my last time in Jrs. 

Wish me luck. And of course my dog, Jackson.

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good luck to you and Jackson. Looking forward to hearing all about it. . .


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

ataylor said:


> Tomorrow I am going to a 3-day dog show.
> 
> Friday is the GTCGRC Specialty (100+ Goldens are entered)
> Saturday and Sunday is the Land O'Lakes All-Breed Dog Show
> ...


Is it a major? (just kidding)


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

All three days are majors!!!!!!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Very cool. Too bad I can't send Quizy out there with you. LOL


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Friday results:

Jrs.: 3rd place
Bred-By: 4th in class


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Congratulations! Great results - you must be so proud!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

ataylor said:


> Friday results:
> 
> Jrs.: 3rd place
> Bred-By: 4th in class


Very nice-congratulations! But we need details!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah! Congrats!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I agree with Tahnee GR. We do need details! : )

Great job!! I'm sure he made you a proud mom. Are you in Open Senior?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes I am in Open Senior. But, not anymore because I am going to be too old for the next dog show here in MN. 

Sat: 4th in class
Sun: 4th in class

What I can say right now is that Jackson was the lightest dog in his class. He might of been the second youngest. 

He preformed very nicely. 

The only problem right now is that his head is too light for his body. So I decided that he is going to take a break from conformation and start agility. He will be put back in after he has fully matured.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations on your results


----------



## ScoutsMom12 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm so mad I forgot about this. I work at the xcel center (where the Minnesota Wild play). I was on my way to work, there's a window over looking the show. I was so bummed


----------

